# The Gutter Maze



## ender_wiggin (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a short adventure I ran about two years ago in my homebrew. At the time, I made these documents ('gazettes', I called them) to embellish the setting to the players, as well as a keep a running tally on the plot. I hope some of you out there find this an interesting read, or inspiring for your own games. Some of the names won't be explained in the text, but your imagination can cover the gaps. Enjoy.


----------

